# ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank



## Eva-Maria (2. Dez. 2012)

Moin zusammen,
Weihnachtszeit... Amaryllenzeit!
Die ersten haben schon zu blühen begonnen
"Royal Red"
 

"Dancing Queen"


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Morgen 
Sehr sehr schön 

 R.


----------



## Vera44 (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Guten Morgen Eva-Maria!

Tolle Blüten sind das. Meine die ich im Bilderrätsel hatte ist schon fast verblüht


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Pünktlich zu Nikolaus erblühte gestern diese Schönheit

__ Amaryllis "Lima Cibyster"
 

Ich bin wirklich schwer begeistert von meinen Neuerwerbungen,
hatte sowohl diese als auch die "Dancing Queen" online geordert,
da der hiesige Raiffeisenmarkt solche "Spezialitäten" seiner "Hausmarke" nicht vorrätig hält.


----------



## Springmaus (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Hallo,

 wünderschön


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Sehr schön Eva-Maris, schade nur das die Blüte nie solange blüht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Hi,

sind doch alles gar keine __ Amaryllis, sind "nur" __ Rittersterne (Hippeastrum)

das hier ist die echte Amaryllis - Belladonnalilie. (gibt nur eine/zwei Arten davon in Südafrika)

MfG Frank


----------



## Vera44 (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Hi Frank!

Werden aber als Amarillys verkauft, gell 
Ich hatte eine von Koile geschenkt bekommen mit 2 Blütenstengel. Die sind auch recht schnell nach oben gewachsen, haben sehr schön geblüht, leider nicht lange. Aber nun das Phänomen das ich noch nie hatte. Jetzt treibt sie noch einen Blütenstengel, nun auch schon wieder 25 cm hoch. Dass noch eine Blüte nachkommt hatte ich bisher noch nie. Werner hat leider den Beweis, die verblühten Stengel abgeschnitten. Der neue ist noch nicht soweit. Allerdings, und das fand ich gut, waren die Stiele nicht so hoch wie bei manchen "__ Amaryllis". Die Farbe war gaanz dunkelrot. Auf dem Bild kommt es durch den Blitz nicht rüber


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

hier haben die Amaryllen auch schon ein zweites Mal getrieben,
Die Dancing Queen - momentan mit 3 gefüllten Blüten
 

und die Lima Cibyster mit sage und schreibe 4 Blüten gerade.
 

Halten jeweils so knapp 14 Tage!


----------



## Springmaus (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Hallo,

sehen toll aus


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

ein "karibischer Korallenstrauch", den ich als Saatgut gekriegt habe,
4 Perlen, eine ist angegangen, hat sich binnen der letzten 14 Tage
ordentlich gemacht.
Gut 35 cm hoch und mit einigen Blättchen bestückt, steht er auf der Fensterbank.
Wenn wir dann irgendwann mal richtig Frühling haben werden, zieht er um,
gekübelt nach draussen, für den Sommer.... also ein typischer WiKa-Verteter für die Winterzeit!
   

Er wird knallrote Blüten kriegen,
stelle ich mir sehr hübsch vor... am Teich!


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

die Clivia hört das Blühen gar nicht mehr auf!
 

... und die ersten __ Narzissen sind da, der Frühling ist im Anmarsch!


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

3 Knollen weißer Agapanthus, nicht winterhart...
vor 5 Tagen in die Erde gesteckt..... und los geht's... im Wohnzimmer.
Bin mal gespannt, ob ich ihn ans Blühen bringe


----------



## koile (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Auch bei uns Blüht es noch , die Amarillys 
haben die dritte Blühte !


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

WOW  Gerd,
schauen die klasse aus!!!
Unsere __ Amaryllis sind leider schon seit Wochen verblüht...
ich lasse die Knollen bereits trocknen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. März 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Es ist zwar nicht mehr Weihnachten sondern fast Ostern,
der olle Winter hat uns jedoch immer noch fest im Griff 
Da draußen, außer ein paar Winterlingen, noch überhaupt nix blüht,
habe ich mir den Frühling ins WoZi geholt...


----------



## Gunnar (22. März 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> habe ich mir den Frühling ins WoZi geholt...



...tolle Idee und wunderschön
Unsere im September NEU gezogenen Geranien (Pelargonien) haben wir jetzt auch im Wohnzimmer, jedoch blühen die noch nicht!


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. März 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Danke Gunnar,
irgendwie muss man sich ja ein wenig Farbe holen,
wenn es der Garten schon nicht hergibt
Unsere Geranien stehen im WiKa, sind mächtig am treiben...
WENN es dann endlich mal warm wird... so im Mai... dann dürfen sie auch nach draußen und blühen!


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. März 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Am 17.02. hatte ich ja Agapanthus getopft, sowohl weiß als auch blau.
Knollen halt, die 1 - 3 cm lange grüne Blättchen hatten...schauen mittlerweile so aus
   

Und meine bessere Hälfte hatte heute die Idee schlechthin...
wenn es nicht mehr in die Breite oder Tiefe geht, dann halt in die Höhe!
Sprach's und holte 2 olle Plasteregale, die eh' nur rumlagen, aus seinem Fundus
und ruckzuck waren sie im großen WoZi-Fenster, Süd-West-Lage, aufgestellt.
Ich habe jede Menge Anzuchten, die unbedingt sonnig und warm vorgezogen werden müssen,
bis ich sie dann Mitte April ins GWH umziehen lasse oder halt gleich auspflanze...


----------



## Springmaus (24. März 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Hallo,

 perfekt

wozu doch so ein Sonntagnachmittag gut ist.


----------



## Vera44 (24. März 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Hallo Eva-Maria!

Das ist ja mal ne geniale Idee.


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. März 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Die Idee hatte meine bessere Hälfte.
Das Fenster hat ganztags volle Sonne, so können die Anzuchten nur gedeihen
Ich bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

... woran merkt man, dass der Sommer langsam vorbei ist?
Richtig... die Pflanzen "auf der Fensterbank" legen wieder los 

Bei uns legt der Weihnachtskaktus gerade los
 

die Clivia blüht wunderschön
 

und das kleine Orangenbäumchen, das den ganzen Sommer
über draußen war, legt los... voll mit Blütenknospen


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Hallo Eva,

wir haben auch solch einen Weihnachtskaktus. Da dieser den Sommer über draußen und den Winter im Wintergarten verbringt, mutiert er zum Oster- Weihnachts- und zwischendurch - Blühkaktus.  Dieses Jahr ist er derzeit bei der dritten blühphase und jedesmal mit ca 100 Blühten. 

LG Rene


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Bilder, wir schauen so gern Bilder, Rene


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Ja ich weis doch Eva, nur leider bin ich nicht zu Haus, halt das Leben eines Außendienstlers 
Am WE gibt es aber bestimmt welche 

LG René


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

So da is er :

LG Rene


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Wow Rene,
der schaut klasse aus!
Habe ich so noch nicht gesehen.

Wir haben die Terrasse nun endgültig "winterfest" gemacht,
fast alle Kübel sind ins WiKa umgezogen,
  

nur einige wenige sind (noch) draußen.
3 große Rosenkübel, die auch draußen bleiben,
1 angeblich winterharte __ Feige
und 1 __ Oleander, der bei entsprechenden Minustemperaturen in mein Büro umziehen wird.
Sie sind alle in Luftpolsterfolie eingeschlagen, stehen auf Styropor und kriegen zur Not noch eine Haube.... 
Ins WoZi ist ein gekübelter __ Zylinderputzer eingezogen, wir werden dann einen rotblühenden Weihnachtsbaum haben
 

Das Orangenbäumchen hat derartig geblüht und bildet gerade ganz viele kleine Orangen, schätze so ca. 50 Stück 
   

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## troll20 (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Hallo Eva,

das sieht ja echt gut aus.
Leider sieht der Kaktus ohne Blüten sehr bescheiden aus, so das man ihn lieber entsorgen würde 
Dazu immer diese Quälerei, im Frühjahr raus und im Herbst wieder rein, man wird ja nicht jünger, aber die Pflanzen immer größer. 

LG Rene


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Nov. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Moin troll,
ich kenne mich mit Kakteen nicht wirklich aus....
daher mal eine vll. unbedarfte Frage: wird er nicht ab und an mal ordentlich zurückgeschnitten?
Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass ein Rückschnitt der Pflanze sehr gut bekommt
und sie doch deutlich besser händelbar wird


----------



## Bambus Mami (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Huhuuuu, Eva-Maria,

kennste mich noch?

Wollt Dir nur schnell meine Bewunderung für das wunderschön blühende Orangenbäumchen aussprechen!

Liebe Grüße
Bambus Mami


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Mensch Kirstin,
schön, dass Du auch mal wieder vorbeischaust!
Aus den vielen Blüten werden gerade "kleine grüne Perlen"


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

derzeit blüht eine weiß-grüne Azalee neben der knall-orangen Clivia,
Farben, die bei diesen fiesen Wintertemperaturen so richtig gut tun.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Hi,

bei mir dauert es noch 3-4 Tage bis die ersten "__ Duftpflanzen" wegen der "extremen Wintertemperaturen" 3 Monate zu früh zur Blüte kommen und mir dann ordentlich die Bude parfümieren werden


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Jan. 2014)

*AW: ... auf der winterlichen Fensterbank*

Hi,

das erste der beiden Blümchen im Flur fängt schon an zu müffeln

MfG Frank


----------

